

Princeton mom: Women have a 'shelf life' - jkuria
http://money.cnn.com/2013/04/01/pf/princeton-mom-women/index.html?hpt=hp_t5&hpt=hp_t5

======
avenger123
The bigger issue that I see in today's college crowd is just a lack of vision
for their future. This isn't about man or woman. I don't mean someone should
know in glorious detail what they want to be doing in 10, 20, 30 years, but
there should at least broad strokes that represent some kind of plan.

How about a simple question for a man or a woman - Do you want to have a
family one day? If so, have you thought about how your current choices will
affect your ability to have kids or even raise kids? Along the lines of the
article - How serious are you with wanting to be married or have a long term
relationship? I find it faulty logic to believe that someone can meet their
life partner at college but it certainly doesn't hurt to be aware of the
possibility.

I find such inquiries are given the bare minimum in thought. I am sorry to say
that no one can have it all. It is not a gender thing. Everything in life has
trade-offs.

~~~
locopati
The strange thing is, people change. If you had asked me even 10 years ago if
I wanted kids, I'd have said absolutely not. Now, I'm a happy father.

~~~
avenger123
Agreed. People change.

Hopefully, if one does change their mind, they are still in a position to do
what they want without their previous life choices becoming too much of an
obstacle.

------
tropicalmug
For those interested, she expressed her rationale further on the Huffington
Post[0].

[0]: [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/susan-patton/why-i-told-
female...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/susan-patton/why-i-told-female-
princeton-students-to-find-a-husband_b_2988154.html)

~~~
bcoates
This has come up repeatedly on HN in various forms, but it looks like women in
all walks of life are seriously underserved by current online dating systems,
and there is likely a big market opportunity there despite all the incumbents.

------
fatjokes
She brings up an interesting point. I'd be curious to see some data on women
who date "beneath" them (particularly career wise) in terms of relationship
stability.

Personally, I know of many women who date men who are not as intelligent or
financially successful. However, frankly, the women are (without mincing
words) fat, which corroborates the related NYTimes article [0]: "Using
longitudinal survey data on married American couples, it found that women can
compensate for two additional units of body mass index with one more year of
education."

The more attractive and successful women I know tend to date equally or more
financially successful men (it is difficult to be more intelligent than these
women, so it can only be said that the men have very lucrative jobs or come
from wealthy families).

[0] [http://economix.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/04/01/women-and-
marri...](http://economix.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/04/01/women-and-marriage-at-
princeton/?hp)

------
ChuckMcM
One of the interesting effects of college is that they self select for their
"kind" of people. I wonder if this is part of the problem or the solution.

------
leed25d
I thought that it was politically incorrect to speak of such things. I guess
it is ok if you are a woman.

~~~
wmil
There was actually some blowback, noteably this:
[http://nymag.com/thecut/2013/03/princeton-mom-to-all-
student...](http://nymag.com/thecut/2013/03/princeton-mom-to-all-students-
find-a-husband.html)

Of course, it won't affect Patton much. <%= ruling_class_joke %>

